# Richard



## Richard Thomason (Aug 16, 2020)

I've had my Barista Express for around 7 years now and having been good to it, it's been good to me. Until now that is. Put simply, the steam wand stopped working. Instead of steam from the wand, it only comes out of the brew head. Thought this might be down to the gasket seal, I hunted one of those down and fitted it. Nope, not that. Anyone experienced this.


----------

